# Boxford 8" Shaper Clutch



## SteveT (Apr 23, 2020)

I have an 8" Boxford shaper that does not have a clutch as such. There is a handle which releases tension on the belts and ,according to the manual, can be used as an emergency stop. However releasing the belt tension does not stop the ram moving as the motor continues running and the belts tend to pick up and drive the ram, not very safe.
So to safely stop the machine the motor must be switched off.
Has anyone designed a clutch for this machine, possibly acting as a brake on the motor/pulley shaft when the belt release handle is operated?
Stay safe
Steve T


----------



## RM-MN (Apr 23, 2020)

Some small engine driven equipment have a couple rods that run close to the belt on the engine to keep the belt from grabbing when the tension is released.  A few of them also have a brake on the driven pulley to ensure that it stops and stays stopped.  That combination seems to be quite reliable.  An example would be a riding mower or snowblower although those usually do not incorporate the brake on the secondary.


----------



## SteveT (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi,
Thanks for replying.
Could you provide any more info. on the 'couple rods' and how they operate?
Many thanks for your time
Regards,
Steve T


----------



## RM-MN (Apr 24, 2020)

Sorry, I missed a short word in that sentence.  The wording should have said, "couple of rods" which could be shoulder bolts with the portion without threads contacting the belt when the tension is released.  It doesn't take much to keep the belt from grabbing.  I've even seen some stiff wire (10 gauge or a bit bigger) bolted to the engine and incorporating a 90 degree bend to nearly contact the belt when it is tightened.  These sometimes incorporate a belt guard on the secondary pulley that runs close so the belt cannot grab onto that pulley either.  With some thought, that guard could also incorporate a brake the was actuated when the belt tension was released.


----------



## awake (Apr 24, 2020)

Steve, my Southbend 7" shaper has what sounds like the exact same setup. I usually just turn the machine off rather than bothering with the "clutch"; I use the latter mostly for changing the belt on the pulleys to get a different speed. Of course, that doesn't answer your question at all ...


----------



## Poppy Ott (Apr 25, 2020)

My Atlas 7” shaper has the same ‘clutch’ Arrangement.  Some years ago I added a real clutch, using the front hub from a Honda motorcycle.


----------



## jdurnya (Jun 5, 2020)

i love that !!! its so cute !!


----------

